# ÁREA DE LAZER > Zona de Colecta >  Recolha Água Cabo Raso

## Filipe Caturra

Boas, gostaria saber se alguém tem agendada para breve uma ida cabo raso, alguém com bomba de preferência....

CHEERS

----------


## Adão Pesqueira

Por acaso também estou necessitado. 

A ver se marcamos uma ida.

----------


## António Frazão

Também estou interessado!
Se combinarem eu também vou...

----------


## Cesar Silverio

Eu também gostaria de participar.
Quando forem apitem...

Obrigado

César Silvério

----------


## Adão Pesqueira

Se estiverem de acordo temos esta solução *Sab, 2009-12-12 17:40 1.13mt Baixa-mar*.

Não temos bomba, mas temos convivio  :yb624:  que vos parece?

----------


## Ricardo Bulario

se for nesse sabado apareço pro convivio

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Em principio devo ir a Sesimbra para recolha este Sabado. Alguem vai ?

----------


## Cesar Silverio

> Em principio devo ir a Sesimbra para recolha este Sabado. Alguem vai ?


Olá Gonçalo,

Tens bomba? Se for a uma hora que me dê, também vou e levo o meu carro, contribuindo com a gasolina.

Um abraço

César Silvério

----------


## Filipe Caturra

tenho ido sempre sem bomba, com 18 jericans, no cabo raso. Já andava à 1 mês a espera que a xuva parasse, visto que com a xuva a água estava bem suja para aqueles lados. Fui enxer este sábado passado, por isso para já não preciso de outra muda, mas já agora aproveito para perguntar qual é a zona em sesimbra onde fazem a recolha?

CHEERS

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Olá Gonçalo,
> 
> Tens bomba? Se for a uma hora que me dê, também vou e levo o meu carro, contribuindo com a gasolina.
> 
> Um abraço
> 
> César Silvério


Viva César,

sim tenho bomba.  Amanha eu indico a que horas penso la estar.

Abraço !

----------

